# The thundering herd



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Keep in mind that included in this herd are 3 intact males (Ch Crew, Ch Jag (my Smooth Collie) and Bueller, and 2 intact bitches. I'm proud of their temperaments.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/JuCWvnw5tAk


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Oops sorry, I deleted the video by mistake (YouTube rookie)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It says the video has been removed by the user! I wanted to see your crew.

Yay, there it is!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Daniela just posted it here (I am You Tube challenged...)


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Gawd, does this work now?!? I shouldn't play with YouTube


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It was here... now I dunno!

Nope. It's gone.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Nutin here


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, Daniela, for fixing the 'minor technical difficulties".


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice! Enjoyed the herd.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Takasnooze said:


> Very nice! Enjoyed the herd.


I'd be happy to share the enjoyment of bathing them...:curtain:


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like a blast! I wanna be right in the middle of them all


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> I'd be happy to share the enjoyment of bathing them...:curtain:


Whew! Not sure I'm up to that. Sounds like fun though!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They were all having a blast!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Laura, I didn't know you had a smooth collie. What are their personalities like compared to a golden?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Laura, I didn't know you had a smooth collie. What are their personalities like compared to a golden?


My Jag (Ch Montague's Jaguar XJ) is THE best dog! I adore him, everyone does. He is sweet, and funny, and wonderful with the puppies. He gets along with all the boarders. He has a bit of an identity crisis, in that he retrieves some, but also goes about gathering everyone together and driving them home...  Rough Collies are the herders, and Smooths the drovers. I find the Smooths to be brighter and more sensitive to their people/other dogs than the Roughs (although I love them, too.) Jag is rough factored, and had a gorgeous rough littermate - amazing how different they are.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info Laura. I'm always interested in learning more about Smooth Collies. While there are some websites that describe the breed there isn't very much I could find from actual owners.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a very handsome thundering herd of hounds.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun running with the gang. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> My Jag (Ch Montague's Jaguar XJ) is THE best dog! I adore him, everyone does. He is sweet, and funny, and wonderful with the puppies. He gets along with all the boarders. He has a bit of an identity crisis, in that he retrieves some, but also goes about gathering everyone together and driving them home...  Rough Collies are the herders, and Smooths the drovers. I find the Smooths to be brighter and more sensitive to their people/other dogs than the Roughs (although I love them, too.) Jag is rough factored, and had a gorgeous rough littermate - amazing how different they are.


^ I was kinda _thinking_ he was doing a little herding with all that running on the outside out and back and keeping all the other dogs in the middle. Our rough coated guy does the same. And his idea of retrieving is being sent out to bring our golden or my niece back up to the house....  

I'm going to show your comment to my sister, as I've been more inclined to bring a smooth coated collie puppy home than a rough. She's been telling me that the smooth coated collies are more independant and pushy around other dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> ^ I was kinda _thinking_ he was doing a little herding with all that running on the outside out and back and keeping all the other dogs in the middle. Our rough coated guy does the same. And his idea of retrieving is being sent out to bring our golden or my niece back up to the house....
> 
> I'm going to show your comment to my sister, as I've been more inclined to bring a smooth coated collie puppy home than a rough. She's been telling me that the smooth coated collies are more independant and pushy around other dogs.


The Smooths are more engaged and more inclined to get along with the other dogs than the Roughs, in my experience. I became anamored with the Smooths when I was handling Jag's mother, Ch Deep River Southern Supreme. "Simone" stole my heart. She was sweet and funny and loved the Goldens. Marie's Roughs are all sweet, too, don't get me wrong, but I find the Smooths to be more analytical, and more concerned with pleasing you.


----------

